# hey, is this 612 even set up correctly?



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

I lost channel 369 Palladia last night for no reason and was looking around in the set up menu and noticed that my zip code in the receiver is 10000???
That's not right, should I put in my actual zip or just leave it the way the installer has it.
It's been that way for almost 2 years anyway.
I wonder if palladia is back today and what happened to it.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Grantmobile said:


> I lost channel 369 Palladia last night for no reason and was looking around in the set up menu and noticed that my zip code in the receiver is 10000???
> That's not right, should I put in my actual zip or just leave it the way the installer has it.
> It's been that way for almost 2 years anyway.
> I wonder if palladia is back today and what happened to it.


The zip code in the receiver doesn't matter, it only will give you angles for pointing a dish and does not affect the programming that you receive.

Palladia was removed from the HD (HD free for life, and $10 a month HD package) packages, and is now only available in the Blockbuster Movie Pass


----------



## Grantmobile (Aug 24, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> Palladia was removed from the HD (HD free for life, and $10 a month HD package) packages, and is now only available in the Blockbuster Movie Pass


Hd free for life but Dish will remove the few channels worth watching.:lol:

Thanks for the info on zip codes, I thought there might be something wrong since Palladia just disappeared with no notice or anything. I did get the happy holidays from dish network song in my DVR, but I didn't hear any singing about taking channels away.


----------

